# Lowrance HDS GEN2 UPDATE 4.0



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Lowrance HDS GEN2 UPDATE

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/ 

The 4.0 update added some nice features to unit.Wallpaper on the touch units.Screen lock is excellent.Anyone try it out yet?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You have all the toys now!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've dl'd it but haven't put it in yet. I would be interested in any comments about it.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I downloaded the update but didn't load any files to use as wallpaper. I like the new look of the menus


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have used the new 4.0, it works really well. I like how the new menus are set up and some of the new features on the home menu. The power pole addition will be out in their next update


----------

